# Anyone knowa good mechanic in Puebla? Please!



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

Need to find an honest and good mechanic in Puebla. Anyone know of one or is this too much to ask?
All the ones I've seen are BIG crooks and leave your car worst than before.....
I'd really appreciate someone's referral....


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*mechanic*

model and year of car??? what type of problem do you have?????


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

Nissan Tsuru Mod 95 - 4 dr Sedan - Car had maintenance March 20 in Merida before we moved here. Car had always ran fine. About 2 weeks ago I took it into a local shop (Pirelli on C24 Sur by Parque Ecologico) for Afinacion and to check the brakes (after a long trip and to insure it would continue to run well, the brakes seemed low).
To make a long story short, the shop all of a sudden said there was everything in the world wrong with the car and that it needed major work; initial estimate was $1200 pesos and I paid over $3100 and the car ran worse than ever. Yesterday I was on Juarez and all of a sudden the front left tire started making a terrible grinding noise, metal on metal, increasing as I drove. Hightailed it back home and now I'm afraid to drive the car or cause more damage or take it back to those people.....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You should probably have it transported to the Nissan dealer nearest to you. As a 1995, the car is probably due for some new transaxles, brakes, fluids, etc. If the engine is running OK, leave it alone, but if you are at 125-150,000 Km, your running gear and suspension is probably worn out. The dealer can tell you and will have parts for the Tsuru.


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

That's terrible! 
Well it's been a couple weeks so hopefully you've gotten it fixed by now, but if not there is this mechanic across the street from my store (I have a refaccionaria) that has worked on our truck for everything it's needed and he's pretty good and honest. It's on the corner of Blvd Municipio Libre and La Fragua (although those are the actual names of the streets no one knows what i'm talking about unless i say Las Torres and La 24). 
Good Luck!


----------

